# ENDESA "PLC" powerline communications Internet service?



## libove (Feb 24, 2008)

I was sitting in the FECSA ENDESA main office in Barcelona yesterday morning to try and get a minor administrative wrinkle ironed out, and on the wall I saw a poster about Internet access over Powerline Communications (aka PLC) being trialled by ENDESA. It listed a web site at http://www.plcendesa.com which has not been available over the past 24 hours that I've been trying to reach it.

This article which I just found:
http://www.adslzone.net/article788.html
(and which is a bit old) suggests that ENDESA more than three years ago abandoned its PLC efforts.

I find it hard to believe that even a Spanish utility company  would keep a three year out-of-date poster on the wall of the customer waiting room at its headquarters.

Does anyone know about ENDESA's PLC Internet over powerline efforts, particularly in the Barcelona city area? At present, the only Internet available at my home (on Putxet hill) is ADSL, and a relatively modest ADSL at that. Having had Fibre based Internet elsewhere in the past, I'd really like to get back to the future again...

Thanks,
Jay


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

libove said:


> I find it hard to believe that even a Spanish utility company  would keep a three year out-of-date poster on the wall of the customer waiting room at its headquarters.
> Jay


Not been here long then!


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Oh, Chris. You got there first!!!!


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> Oh, Chris. You got there first!!!!


Sorry - Won't do it again. :boxing:


----------

